# Missing/underdeveloped womb - surrogacy



## loreex94 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi,

When i was 17 years old i went to the doctors with a kidney infection. After further tests it became clear that i didn't have a womb. This basically means i cannot carry a child.

I am now 22 and have researched different ways me and my husband can start a family. The way that suits us the best is surrogacy. My sister in law has been really generous and offered to carry our baby for us.   It will be Host Surrogate. So the baby will be my eggs and my husbands sperm. My sister in law will only be genetically connected to the baby as his/her aunt.

I've been to the doctors to ask about how it all works and they know nothing.   I'm just trying to find out more information about how it works, how much it is and what is the procedure.

Can anyone help me at all? 

Thank you
Lois


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi loreex

There are many uk organisations that can offer advice, Here's a link to the surrogacy section, have a read through http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0

Good luck

Dory 
Xx


----------

